# [SOLVED] Two new ram sticks that work seperately, but not together



## bmcuser (Apr 5, 2009)

Hi folks,

firstly: I hope this isn't a question that has already been answered. I have tried to find help in previous answers but nothing seems to relate exactly. It may just be I don't have the language to search properly!

I have recently replaced most of my PC internals with new components. Most of it seems to work ok, but the new ram I bought kept causing BSODs. To fix that, I bought a new pair of 2Gb sticks: (http://www.geil.com.tw/products/show/id/119)

The problem im having is that when both sticks are inserted I can't even get to BIOS. When I take one of the sticks out, it boots up fine (and runs fine after that). On the first boot up with a single stick (after using two) I get the DQS training failure message:

"DQS Training Failed on previous boot - Reverted to slower RAM speeed. Press F1 to continue"

I have done a bit of experimentation, the old ram stick I have works with both GEIL sticks (but BSODs too often to be useful). I should note, it didn't work straight off, I had to change the 'CL' setting in the bios from auto to 5 (to fit the 5-5-5-15 ram timing). Even with this change in place the two GEIL sticks don't work together.

I can't be sure (i havn't tested it reliably) but I think i have to swap ram sockets after using the two GB sticks, the pattern is:
1. try to boot with both, fail
2. remove one, try to boot, fail
3. switch the single stick to the other socket and boot
4. works, gets the DQS fail message
This doesn't seem to make much sense though, hence my uncertainty. I would say that one of the sockets is broken, but I think I have to switch it whatever socket it is in.


I'm running an ECS GeForce 7050-M motherboard (http://www.ecs.com.tw/ECSWebSite/Pr...goryID=1&DetailName=Feature&MenuID=46&LanID=0)

The old ram stick is a silicon power 2Gb stick, 667mhz (in contrast to the GEIL sticks at 800)

I have a reasonably good power supply, 600w rated at 80%. I think I have ruled out power supply load failures by removing HD/DVD drives and retesting.

The motherboard runs an AMI bios, I can't seem to find any voltage controls for the RAM, but if I can find any other details to help let me know!

Thanks for any help you can give me, sorry for the rambling!

Barry


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Two new ram sticks that work seperately, but not together*

What voltage are the new sticks rated for?


----------



## bmcuser (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Two new ram sticks that work seperately, but not together*

Thanks for the reply

I can't be 100% sure as i am at work at the moment, but I think the rating on the stick is 1.9v. 

I found a website which quotes this as 1.9V-2.0V:

http://www.memoryc.com/computermemory/ddr2ram/4gbgeilblackdragonpc26400kit.html


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Two new ram sticks that work seperately, but not together*

I looked through the manual for your board and I don't see a voltage adjustment in the Bios, integrated graphic boards often have limited overclocking options, the best way around this is to use ram rated at 1.8v.


----------



## bmcuser (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: Two new ram sticks that work seperately, but not together*

Nevermind, thanks for the effort though! I'll see if one of my friends will swap me one of my 2Gb GEIL's for a lower voltage stick. 

I appreciate the help!

Barry

(P.S.. can i ask.. is it possible that voltage close to borderline would cause blue screens? Could it be a voltage issue that was stopping the GEIL+old stick combo working?)


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

*Re: Two new ram sticks that work seperately, but not together*

Yes the old stick is most likely 1.8v the new needs more to operate so it works until under load then causes a BOSD because of lost data pointers or lost data.


----------

